# Best value spreader for 10k lawn?



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

My scotts edgeguard mini is kinda annoying to refill several times, and the gears have started stripping. It also leaves streaks.

I would like to spend <$100, have some sort of edge guard, and have enough volume to fit 50-75lbs of fert.

Suggestions?


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

Some Walmarts have the scotts Elite on clearance for $45. Otherwise look for used one Facebook or craigslist. I found a 10 year old Lesco 80lb for $125 that looked barely used.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

rs178028 said:


> Some Walmarts have the scotts Elite on clearance for $45. Otherwise look for used one Facebook or craigslist. I found a 10 year old Lesco 80lb for $125 that looked barely used.


I'll keep an eye on CL. My Walmart has the Scott dlx for $30 but it's just a bigger mini.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I waited for many months to find a used Lesco but ended up buying one new. I have the 80lb. Not what I would call a value spreader but if you think about it, it should last about forever. I have no idea what I could do (with normal use) to cause a need for replacement. Prior I owned 3 of the plastic Scotts units.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

rs178028 said:


> Some Walmarts have the scotts Elite on clearance for $45. Otherwise look for used one Facebook or craigslist. I found a 10 year old Lesco 80lb for $125 that looked barely used.


Is that clearance only in store or online? I would love to buy the Elite for $45.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

Search on brickseek.com by zip code. It is only some stores and the inventory count is hit or miss.

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=172647784


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

The Titan 50lb. spreader is a decent clone of the popular Earthway at a good price. The price on their own site, palletforks is the best out of all the options.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The Scotts DLX is as low as $30 locally, seasonal close-outs at WallyWorld.
https://brickseek.com/p/scotts-turf-builder-edgeguard-dlx/253837#in-store-offers

My neighbor had an Elite and when one side clogs you don't notice it, resulting in an uneven and under-applied application. A disaster.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I second a used lesco. Wait for it and if need be spend a bit more. As more and more new products come in, they are much better than a scotts elite. I say that when you look at spreading products like carbon x which have a variable prill size, the scott underperforms remarkably.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I suckered myself into a DLX. Here is the review:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yydIwR06h4I[/media]


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

So the Scotts Elite isn't that good? I checked Brickseek and a Wally World on the other side of my town has one for $45.

I did get a DLX at Walmart a couple weeks ago for $20. They had just put up the lawn stuff in a shipping container for Christmas and the manager practically insisted I take it. Not that happy with the quality, though -- can't believe those things sell for $50+ some places.

Still kicking myself for not picking up one of a couple commercial spreaders I saw on Facebook this summer.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah couldn't do the dlx even for $30. The snap together gear box is a deal breaker for me.

Keeping an eye on FB and cl. Will most likely end up with Titan or brinley.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

As shown in my video, the DLX leaves a breadcrumb trail of material near the inside right wheel. Clearly a design flaw. The impeller is mounted too low relative to the wheels. They raised the hopper and impellers on the Elite. That being said, it doesn't appear it is very consequential. I don't know how long the DLX has been on the market, but I did find a video on it from 2012, so they clearly didn't feel this was a very serious issue.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The mini might have the same problem. I have one that I got for free. I'll test this next.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

I have seen people fill in the hollow tires with expanding foam so the seed/fertilizer does not build up inside the tires and leave streaks. A better solution would be to add air filled tires as the plastic ones do not maneuver well on bumpy ground.

However, better off buying a spreader without such problems.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@TommyTester I watched your video because I own a DLX but I don't have this wheel line issue on it. I think you could fix it by duck taping your inner wheel wells so the product doesn't get in there.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> @TommyTester I watched your video because I own a DLX but I don't have this wheel line issue on it. I think you could fix it by duck taping your inner wheel wells so the product doesn't get in there.


Did you try it on a driveway? It might not show up when run on turf. I don't think the problem is material getting stuck (unless the wheels are wet), more that some material hits the wheel and drops.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I think you should go with the motto "buy once, cry once". You want a spreader that pushes easily, throws consistently and accurately. If you joined this site you are probably more serious than the average person when it comes to lawn care. Just keep using what you have until you save up enough for what you really want.

Save up and buy the best you can afford. Skip coffee a few days this week. Brown bag a few cheap lunches. Stick the cash you saved in a drawer and you will have whatever spreader you want before you know it.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

After my quick DLX "driveway" test yesterday, it was evident that it was not spreading material perfectly evenly left/right. We probably don't notice this difference when spreading on turf, but it can be important to know.

Based on this, I thought I'd set-up a distribution uniformity test to measure the percentage of material thrown to each side, and run my 3 older spreaders and the new DLX against each other in the test. Likely on Monday I'll be able to run the test.

Looking more closely at the various designs, it appears to me that the drop holes and impeller on the Earthway were engineered taking distribution uniformity in mind. The Scotts design, on the other hand, simply dumps material linearly on the exact rear of the impeller and then lets it fly. My test should be able to measure if it matters all that much.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

smurg said:


> The Titan 50lb. spreader is a decent clone of the popular Earthway at a good price. The price on their own site, palletforks is the best out of all the options.


I agree, works great. Nice quality spreader for the money


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

I agree with others, buy once cry once. Get an earthway 2150 and move on. Above your budget but you won't need another one and the quality is a million times better from the scotts edgegaurd.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I echo the others, spend the little extra money on a nicer spreader it will last much longer.

No on mentioned here, but I would never buy a spreader without inflatable tires. The plastic wheels don't absorb bumps at all, and unless you have a crazy smooth lawn you will appreciate the pneumatics.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Not to bump an old thread, but this thread seems like a good one to bump with all the good info, My lawn is 5Kish and plus I help a few others out with spreading granular. Busted my Scott's DLX spreading wheel and gears it looks, a couple weeks ago and that was my 2nd DLX in 3yrs years. I'd like to upgrade. Is the go to model still the Titan 50lb and/or Earthway 2150? I plan on using my spreader a lot more often this year. Time to buy once and cry once.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Not to bump an old thread, but this thread seems like a good one to bump with all the good info, My lawn is 5Kish and plus I help a few others out with spreading granular. Busted my Scott's DLX spreading wheel and gears it looks, a couple weeks ago and that was my 2nd DLX in 3yrs years. I'd like to upgrade. Is the go to model still the Titan 50lb and/or Earthway 2150? I plan on using my spreader a lot more often this year. Time to buy once and cry once.


The Titan 50lb looks pretty nice for the price.

Hard to go wrong with the Earthway 2150 though.

I have an Earthway 2600APlus that I use quite a bit. I think max capacity on it is only 40lbs, but it is nice and compact.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

One of the reviews says the Titan 50 lb is a clone of the Earthway 2150, other than its more difficult assembly. I bought it for $100 around Black Friday. I plan to assemble it soon and use it for this season. I'll donate my Scott's Mini Edgeguard.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks. The Titan and Earthway 2600APlus price point is just about the same. I'll do some online searching and see which one I can get the best deal on and go that route.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Thanks. The Titan and Earthway 2600APlus price point is just about the same. I'll do some online searching and see which one I can get the best deal on and go that route.


If you're a risk taker try out the Titan. Many of us (myself included) have the 2600A and it's a workhorse. Mine's going on 4 seasons and haven't even put air in the tires after putting it together.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I went with the Titan. Good reviews. I understand assembly can be a PITA, but I'm pretty mechanically inclined so I believe I can handle it. Plus there are some youtube tips. Excellent customer service from palletforks. Ordered yesterday at noonish and they got it shipped out yesterday. I'll post an assembly review once I do it in a week or so.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Got the Titan assembled. I thought it was pretty easy. Took me 1-1/2 hours. But I was assembling it in the living room while watching golf, so probably an hour tops if I didn't have distractions. I will say I think the manual and pics should be larger and it would make it easier to install. Walked around the yard with it and it's much better than the plastic wheels I have always used in the past. I think I will be pleased with it.


----------

